# Anyone been to Midwest FurFest?



## BiBiBunny (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm considering going to Midwest FuFest one of these years. Anyone ever been? what's it like? Are you planning to go again this year, or sometime in the future?


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2018)

Nope, but I hear it's among the best, and most laid back. Definitely plan to go; have heard it's better than AC.

Also, the one in Reno looks really amazing, Biggest Little Fur Con...is a ways, but hope to make that one to.

Hope you can go, have heard nothing but good things, from friends who have.


----------



## Dmc10398 (May 7, 2018)

YES i went last year and had a blast, I would definitely go this year but I'm going to Anthrocon so I'm not sure if I can do both in one year. But if not this year next for sure. If you have any questions I'll do my best to answer them .


----------



## Nikas Zekeval (May 16, 2018)

How good is this con for somefur looking to reconnect to the fandom?  Things, are not looking well for me going to the AC this year, and many of the furs I used to know going there seem to have drifted away.  The remainder are usually con volunteers, so have limited time to socialize.  MWFF, I went to the first, but after that the timing overlapped with a local gaming con I went to.  Haven't been back since, but OTOH now I'm in Peoria, so that is a two, -ish, hour road trip.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 30, 2018)

No, and I honestly don't plan to after what happened back in 2014. I don't want to die.


----------



## FunkyMikey (Jun 4, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> No, and I honestly don't plan to after what happened back in 2014. I don't want to die.



What did happen back in 2014? Because I am going to go to this event this year.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Jun 5, 2018)

FunkyMikey said:


> What did happen back in 2014? Because I am going to go to this event this year.


It was gassed by a hostile person and several attendees were hospitalized. I'm too afraid to ever come due to that.


----------



## theTAILlor (Jul 11, 2018)

I went last year for Friday only.  It was my first event ever so it was a little overwhelming.  It was certainly everything I had hoped for and more.  It was just cool seeing everyone's suits and even the people without suits. 
I was in the planning stages of my tail business and I needed to visit a con to check out the competition and layout.  It really gave me the motivation I needed to "go for it" and now I'm a dealer for MFF 2018! 
I was there pretty much from open until late hours.  Only went to one panel on media.  While it's the biggest con in the furry realm, it didn't feel overly crowded though Friday is normally a soft day as everyone has not yet arrived. 
For comparison, I later went to Texas Furry Fiesta which was about 3000 and it did feel a bit crowded.  MFF has a lot nore space to move around. 
I'd say MFF is a good first con if you don't have one near you.  It's easy to fly into or take the train. 
As for the 2014 incident, something like that could happen at any event.  You can't let "what ifs" ruin your life


----------



## Nihles (Jul 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Nope, but I hear it's among the best, and most laid back. Definitely plan to go; have heard it's better than AC.
> 
> Also, the one in Reno looks really amazing, Biggest Little Fur Con...is a ways, but hope to make that one to.
> 
> Hope you can go, have heard nothing but good things, from friends who have.


That's a relief, I'm going to MFF this year, and it will be my first (furry)con.  I don't want to be overwhelmed and go catatonic!


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2018)

Nihles said:


> That's a relief, I'm going to MFF this year, and it will be my first (furry)con.  I don't want to be overwhelmed and go catatonic!



Oh, I think you'll be fine! The con I have been to, Fur the 'More, though smaller, about 1,000 furs takes place in one hotel; and this, to me, made it much, much cozier; all you had to do to get away, was take the elevator to your room, and within minutes. It became like a giant, manic slumber party, with the ability to retreat easily at any point.

From what I have heard about AC, is that you have to take these shuttle buses to the convention center the con is held at, and back and forth; for me, this would be kind of a pain. What I loved was being able to head back to our room, have a few drinks, hang out with friends, make a sandwich, rest a bit, and then, be able to be right there again in the midst of things, at a panel, at a dance, getting hugs, taking a dip in the pool, playing board games in the gaming room...it made it seem like one big, furry resort.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, I think you'll be fine! The con I have been to, Fur the 'More, though smaller, about 1,000 furs takes place in one hotel; and this, to me, made it much, much cozier; all you had to do to get away, was take the elevator to your room, and within minutes. It became like a giant, manic slumber party, with the ability to retreat easily at any point.
> 
> From what I have heard about AC, is that you have to take these shuttle buses to the convention center the con is held at, and back and forth; for me, this would be kind of a pain. What I loved was being able to head back to our room, have a few drinks, hang out with friends, make a sandwich, rest a bit, and then, be able to be right there again in the midst of things, at a panel, at a dance, getting hugs, taking a dip in the pool, playing board games in the gaming room...it made it seem like one big, furry resort.


Holy shit, Fur the 'More is within cycling distance of my company's main location...if they transfer me at the end of this long term contract you will definitely see me there!


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Holy shit, Fur the 'More is within cycling distance of my company's main location...if they transfer me at the end of this long term contract you will definitely see me there!



That's funny! It's a fun con, not too big, not too small. I live up in Baltimore, but work near DC, so I take the train down. One good thing, for me, is that it's just a few blocks from the Metro, so makes it easy to get to. Well, maybe you'll see a skunk there, in 2019! There's also a Wal-Mart right next-door, so you can buy groceries, beer, and such, and the rooms have mini fridges...really cuts down on food/drink costs : P


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 25, 2018)

I have not although I do plan to go this year as I am only 40 minutes away. I wish I had someone to go with because I will be alone there, but I am sure I will meet someone to hang out with for the 2 days I plan to take the train in for.


----------



## Nihles (Jul 25, 2018)

Sounds like there may be more than a couple first timers from FAF there.


----------

